

Ask HN: What did you ship in November? - brlewis

Or, what did you work on that you'll ship in December?
======
gbrindisi
I made and shipped Pepbot.

<http://pepbot.com>

It's a temp disposable mail service with the ability to automate the boring
confirmation task (register > wait confirmation mail > click the link >
success) that many services require.

~~~
fbnt
I like it :) the auto mode is a nice touch, but please get rid of the "OMZG!
NO laziness detected!" thing, it's distracting and looks like an error
message..

~~~
gbrindisi
Thanks :)

> please get rid of the "OMZG! NO laziness detected!" thing, it's distracting
> and looks like an error message..

Done. Replaced it with "Tip: use a ful email address".

------
bottlerocket
I put up a pligg site for tech news in Cleveland. Not much, but it's one of
many domains I've been sitting on for a few years now.

<http://clevelandtechnews.com>

Normally, I'd completely tear apart the default theme, rebuild it with my own
design and by the time I had that about wrapped up I'd start on something else
and never launch.

Like I said not much, but it's out there and not sitting on my dev server like
all my other half finished projects. It's a start I guess :)

------
ashraful
I launched <http://www.hackerlunch.com>

It lets you meetup with other hackers.

------
templaedhel
I launched <http://7courses.com> a recipe manager designed for ease of use.

~~~
matdwyer
Neat! A few quick observations - 1, I'd love to see some sort of explanation
before I give my access. I'm sure it is coming.

Second, I know it might be difficult, but I didn't realize that the last
ingredient/direction that isn't "+"'ed doesn't get posted. Might end up with
people losing the last entry if they don't realize that.

LOVE the typography. Might be cool to export the recipes it somehow.

Good job :-) I'm going to send it to the GF and let her play around with it!

------
bmelton
I failed to launch <http://plumrss.com/> \- We'll probably be close to a
private beta this weekend though, so if you want to be included, drop your
email address there now.

